# 10% Rate Increase in Pittsburgh Effective Immediately



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-announces-rate-increase-effective-march-31st-at-noon.69656/
*
Base Fare - $1.30
Per Minute - $0.15
Per Mile - $1.05
Booking Fee - $1.60

Minimum Fare - $6.00
Cancellation Fee - 5.00*

















Has anyone else seen rate increases this week?


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey MikesUber, here is your thread from Jan 11, 2016 so we can compare prices. Thx. Per Minute didn't change and is still below minimum wage. -- 0.15 cents/minute. Overall, looks like the increase is less than 10%.

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/will-you-drive-for-90-mile-and-15-minute.54072/*


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Hey MikesUber, here is your thread from Jan 11, 2016 so we can compare prices. Thx. Per Minute didn't change and is still below minimum wage. -- 0.15 cents/minute. Overall, looks like the increase is less than 10%.
> 
> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/will-you-drive-for-90-mile-and-15-minute.54072/*


I think this is definitely a good increase, at least a bit more fair. Only minimum wage if you solely consider pay per minute minus expenses. We all know the main compensation comes from pay per mile and a $.15/mile increase is welcomed. Min fare and base fare also went up.

What will be interesting to see is how this affects surge frequency and driver/passenger participation. Those that have too tight of margins are not driving optimally or have too much overhead/dollar earned.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Previously fUber told me that by LOWERING the rate I would make more money. Now there saying by RAISING the rates I'll make more money.... WHICH IS IT????? Must be getting hard for them to keep the lies straight.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Previously fUber told me that by LOWERING the rate I would make more money. Now there saying by RAISING the rates I'll make more money.... WHICH IS IT????? Must be getting hard for them to keep the lies straight.


 lol right, now my per week deposit remained the same while driving less hours (working surge). But $.90/mile was definitely way too low.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Did someone say increase?? hahahahaha


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Did someone say increase?? hahahahaha


You read that correctly!

Edit: Is that you Bison?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> You read that correctly!
> 
> Edit: Is that you Bison?


 No. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> No. Sorry to disappoint you.


lol it's all good, was thinking it might be a second account


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

10% increase.
Everyone needs to say " THANKS MASSAH "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bad news is the 25% tipping tax.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

What a bunch of horse&%$#! They raised the fares last year after the winter slump too. They will spin anything to make it look like they are doing nice the slithering spineless cretons that they are!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

You're absolutely right. If they do raise the rates, it's no where near it was before the rate cuts.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> You're absolutely right. If they do raise the rates, it's no where near it was before the rate cuts.


I agree Scoby !!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree too.

The crison is chortling!!


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I am waiting, we need rates back up to the previous rate. Guarantees gone in my city. Only surge driving makes sense with Uber, and then driving Lyft for their Power Drivers Bonus. Uber needs to throw drivers a bone, or lose market share to Lyft.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

better than no raise, but need more than 10% to make a real difference


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

10% Rate Increase in Pittsburgh Effective Immediately
https://uberpeople.net/threads/10-r...urgh-effective-immediately.69662/#post-955700

Uber announces rate increase effective March 31st at noon
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-announces-rate-increase-effective-march-31st-at-noon.69656/


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> better than no raise, but need more than 10% to make a real difference


How is cutting rates 30% and then 3 months later increasing rates 10% a raise?

Are you making ridiculous comments just for attention? Because I know NOBODY can be that naive, right?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I wish our cuts had only been 30% . It was effectively 45%


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Whoa hot damn 10%!!! Everybody in Pittsburgh are going to be rich!!! Rich I tell ya!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kalee said:


> How is cutting rates 30% and then 3 months later increasing rates 10% a raise?
> 
> Are you making ridiculous comments just for attention? Because I know NOBODY can be that naive, right?


Once again, somebody else who can't read and comprehend! I said it's better than nothing, and that we need more than 10%,how much clearer could I have made that? Smh

So according to your math, if Uber cuts rates 30%,you'd rather it stay that way instead of at least getting the 10% back? I'm sure you excelled as a math and payroll professor

How bout you Google what a raise is. Anytime you increase the current rate it's a raise by definition. Don't hate me hate Websters dictionary!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Once again, somebody else who can't read and comprehend! I said it's better than nothing, and that we need more than 10%,how much clearer could I have made that? Smh
> 
> So according to your math, if Uber cuts rates 30%,you'd rather it stay that way instead of at least getting the 10% back? I'm sure you excelled as a math and payroll professor
> 
> How bout you Google what a raise is. Anytime you increase the current rate it's a raise by definition. Don't hate me hate Websters dictionary!


You called it a raise in an attempt to stoke a fire. I can't be bothered with you.

Enjoy your "raise", cupcake.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I wish our cuts had only been 30% . It was effectively 45%


That's so sickening.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

So we should be grateful when uber over-all slashes the rates by 20% which of course is less then nothing. If it was a`10% increase without the previous rate cut, now that would be "better then nothing">


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kalee said:


> You called it a raise in an attempt to stoke a fire. I can't be bothered with you.
> 
> Enjoy your "raise", cupcake.


The full phrase I said was

******
better than no raise, but need more than 10% to make a real difference
********

How in the world does that stoke a fire? Just ignore all the words after "but" right? Just Admit you can't comprehend English words

Go to any one of those citys forums and ask them would they rather have your 30% pay cut or my 10% "raise " making it only a 20% cut. I assure you that you will be sitting in a corner facing the wall alone!
I swear people always wanna try me over the simplest things. No worries, I have no problems exposing these types of people


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> So we should be grateful when uber over-all slashes the rates by 20% which of course is less then nothing. If it was a`10% increase without the previous rate cut, now that would be "better then nothing">


You're reaching now, nobody said grateful. Common sense says no one wants a rate cut. Do you have that?

But if you want to be a thorn fine. If uber cut your rates by 20%, but then turned around and" raised" it by 10%,just tell uber you'd rather still get paid at the 20% cut, smh. People here I just don't get


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

*Stockholm syndrome*
(See Bart McCoy)
noun, Psychiatry.
1.
an emotional attachment to a captor formed by a hostage as a result of continuous stress, dependence, and a need to cooperate for survival.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Or it could be the china syndrome.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Or it could be simply lack of common sense of those people who think 30% rate cut is better than 20%. Will just vow unless it's a 50% raise they'll just be content with a 30% cut. Remind me to never take my kid to the same school those folks went


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Or it could be simply lack of common sense of those people who think 30% rate cut is better than 20%. Will just vow unless it's a 50% raise they'll just be content with a 30% cut. Remind me to never take my kid to the same school those folks went


...to.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Did someone say increase?? hahahahaha





HiFareLoRate said:


> 10% increase.
> Everyone needs to say " THANKS MASSAH "


I'm confused. They raised it by 10%, sure, that's not a lot. But would yall rather they not raise it at all? Would decreasing by 10% more be what yall wanted?

Baby steps....

But I mean if people think uber is going to all of a sudden raise rates by 30-60% then yall are delusional. Rates will always be low. At least while Lyft is still in the game. If they die or Uber buys them up, that's your only chance of seeing a significant rate increase AND it staying


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

A 30% cut on $1/mile would result in the rate going to $.70/mile. A 10% increase on $.70/mile would mean a rate of $.77/mile and not $.80/mile. A 30% decrease and then a 10% increase do not mean a net 20% reduction in this case. That $0.03/mile may not seem like much but I would like to point the math out so that people who are confused with how percentages work can analyze their blasphemous statements. You know who you are..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ninja warrior said:


> A 30% cut on $1/mile would result in the rate going to $.70/mile. A 10% increase on $.70/mile would mean a rate of $.77/mile and not $.80/mile. A 30% decrease and then a 10% increase do not mean a net 20% reduction in this case. That $0.03/mile may not seem like much but I would like to point the math out so that people who are confused with how percentages work can analyze their blasphemous statements. You know who you are..


once again, more bad bad reading comprehension. *The moral of the story is NOT the actual monetary raise increase,but the simple fact its an INCREASE at all*

it doesn't matter if its a 0.03/mile increase or 30cent/mile increase, problem is, *some "bright" people would rather get ZERO "raise" than anything at all mr math professor*

for the last time, my original statement was:
"better than no raise, but need more than 10% to make a real difference"
from that statement *common sense says at least more than 10% would be the goal!!*

whether that 10% is 50cents a mile or 5/cents a mile increase, its people like you who want NO increase at all,unless it back fully to where it was previously(dreamers), and are happy and content with the current 30% rate cut unless that happens

. Go *ask this question to people with common sense: *would you take a pay raise of ZERO or 10%, then tell me how many people will side with you, smh


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> once again, bad bad reading comprehension. *The moral of the story is NOT the actual monetary raise increase,but the simple fact its an INCREASE at all*
> 
> it doesn't matter if its a 0.03/mile increase or 30cent/mile increase, problem is, *some "bright" people would rather get ZERO "raise" than anything at all mr math professor*
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension? I pointed out the mistakes in math. I never took a stance on the whole increase/decrease argument. Don't know how you went on to make such lofty presumptions. Looks like you need to re-read my post. Now I'm SMH.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ninja warrior said:


> Reading comprehension? I pointed out the mistakes in math. I never took a stance on the whole increase/decrease argument. Don't know how you went on to make such lofty presumptions. Looks like you need to re-read my post. Now I'm SMH.


and once again you missed the point of my reply, may god bless your little soul

even when im right, which is just about all the time, you'd never agree with my stance anyway, due to pure hate. Which you accrued because I blame drivers for dumb actions they do, and not putting full blame on UBer, sad case. I could say the sky is blue or the grass is green and you'd plead the 5th

anyone reading this topic can see that my first post, #17, was mis-comprehended by everyone. sad

all good though, lots of folks don't like me because I stay being right


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> I think this is definitely a good increase, .


Huh?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Gas has gone up so there's no extra earnings. So fooled.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Previously fUber told me that by LOWERING the rate I would make more money. Now there saying by RAISING the rates I'll make more money.... WHICH IS IT????? Must be getting hard for them to keep the lies straight.


hehehe.. yes you got it bro ;-) one out of a few who "remembers" that our fare was higher BEFORE the last cut and AFTER the recent raise... Uber is bullshitting us and lying in our faces as we were just little kids.
In fact it's another decrease and we are all just little stupid kids.



Kalee said:


> How is cutting rates 30% and then 3 months later increasing rates 10% a raise?
> 
> Are you making ridiculous comments just for attention? Because I know NOBODY can be that naive, right?


Yepp... you also are also absolutely correct. We got screwed by Uber one more time and we still drive for them because if we didn't others still will do.



Bart McCoy said:


> Once again, somebody else who can't read and comprehend! I said it's better than nothing, and that we need more than 10%,how much clearer could I have made that? Smh
> 
> So according to your math, if Uber cuts rates 30%,you'd rather it stay that way instead of at least getting the 10% back? I'm sure you excelled as a math and payroll professor
> 
> How bout you Google what a raise is. Anytime you increase the current rate it's a raise by definition. Don't hate me hate Websters dictionary!


Well.. I have to disagree with you because:
I wish they would have continued cutting our rates maybe by another 45% ?
Once we reach $0.01 per mile and $0.01 per minute will you still keep telling us that one cent is still better than driving for zero cent ??

*Let me ask you at "how much" per mile would you personally quit uber?*

I read a few other interesting posts here about theories why Uber is doing all this and I agree with most of them.
I also believe it's Uber's "test" to see how stupid drivers really are and we're not very smart to still support them.
It's all about eliminating their competition. Nothing else.

*Just know this : UBER HAS ZERO CARS !
And that's the simple truth.*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wethepeople said:


> Well.. I have to disagree with you because:
> I wish they would have continued cutting our rates maybe by another 45% ?
> Once we reach $0.01 per mile and $0.01 per minute will you still keep telling us that one cent is still better than driving for zero cent ??


Wow, even more bad reading comprehension. You're comparing a 10% INCREASE in pay to DECREASES in pay down to 0.01/cent a mile. WOW man, just wow

"still keep telling us that one cent is still better than driving for zero cent ??" <--- bad comprehension of what I actually said.

I said a 20% rate cut is better than a 30% rate cut, do you understand that?
I said a 10% raise is better than ZERO raise,do you understand that?
You lose all credibility thinking a 30%cut is better,and that's its better to get NO rate increases unless its in 30% increments, smh

according to you, you'll drive for the 30% rate cut, but not the 20% cut,because you don't believe in 10% raises, makes no sense

As or when to quit, if you've read anything ive typed about driving for Uber, you'd know for 1 don't drive for reg rate,surge only. And nobody should be driving for anything less than $1/mile,but I won't drive for $1. So if your rate is around $1 (95cent/mile , or even 1.10/mile), you should quit. Its beyond believable that some folks are driving in big markets for well under $1 a mile

again, *people in here complaining about a 10% raise,but are okay with not getting that 10%, and sticking with their previous rate (which was about a 30% cut)*. MAKES NO SENSE

some folks got a 30% cut 3 months ago, and think 3 months later uber will increase the rate right back up to that same point. *MAKES COMPLETELY NO SENSE TO BELIEVE UBER WOULD DO THAT.NONE*


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

There are some drivers gullible enough to believe that these so called increases in rates go back up to what there were before they were slashed. If Detroits rates (hypothetically) increased from .30/mile to .40/mile, Bart would tell us that the .10/increase is better then nothing.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Wow, even more bad reading comprehension. You're comparing a 10% INCREASE in pay to DECREASES in pay down to 0.01/cent a mile. WOW man, just wow
> 
> "still keep telling us that one cent is still better than driving for zero cent ??" <--- bad comprehension of what I actually said.
> 
> ...


I don't really know who you believe you would be to tell me "I should stop driving" ??
Did you inhale some weird substances recently??

YOU said a 20% rate cut is better than a 30% rate cut, do you understand that?

Yes I do understand that but I don't agree that it's better.
"I" said that i rather had another 45% rate cut and then hopefully no one would drive anymore.

I tell you what I believe the fares should be at: For UberX something in the $1.50's would be okay and appropriate.
This way you could still make around $20 cents profit per mile.

I don't really want to explain that I am in the industry for a pretty while already and i did almost anything from Taxi, to black cars.

However if you felt insulted, here's my apology to you.
I'm not interested in making this a big deal now.
but I noticed how aggressive you wrote with the other guy
and i'm seriously not gonna listen to that. will rather just ignore you.

Up to you now..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> There are some drivers gullible enough to believe that these so called increases in rates go back up to what there were before they were slashed. If Detroits rates (hypothetically) increased from .30/mile to .40/mile, Bart would tell us that the .10/increase is better then nothing.


Detroit is 30cents a mile. If they raised it to 40 cents a mile, plain common sense should tell you that the 40cent/mile is better then 30, smh. Basic math here folks. I did NOT say 40 cents is a great rate to drive for, HUGE difference and it what's you guys are not grasping. Detroit could double the rate, from 30cents to 60cents a mile. Once again,* 100% rate increase is better than ZERO % increase.* Not sure why people aren't understanding the fundamental process of raises are better than rate cuts. * HOWEVER, you still wouldn't see me saying you should go drive in detroit because they raised it 100%. 60cents is still to low to drive,but that has nothing to do with the fact the rate was indeed increased by 100%.* I WOULDNT DRIVE AND WOULD HOPE NOBODY ELSE DRIVES AT THAT 60cent RATE. Wow, hopefully thats clear now. Anything around $1/less is too low. Just because I acknowledge a rate increase, does not mean I advocate people driving for the rates.

but, most folks in here hopeless stuck on this 10%
fine, who cares. I can't fix stupid
I don't drive for anything near $1,so yall can have this
wasting my time here
yall just keep waiting for Uber to bring the rates back up to previous levels
post #17 should have been common sense, but people took it and ran with it
*SMH*


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Go *ask this question to people with common sense: *would you take a pay raise of ZERO or 10%, then tell me how many people will side with you, smh


Well, I tried asking your question, Bart.
Each person that I asked said, "I have enough common sense to not be involved with a company that is paying 80¢ per mile. So the 10% raise is irrelevant".


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Go to any one of those citys forums and ask them would they rather have your 30% pay cut or my 10% "raise " making it only a 20% cut.


It's the internet so why use proper math, right?
I've "exposed" your English, Math and stupidity. That's a deadly trifecta. And you have the amazing quality of arrogance, that's the worst kind of stupid people.
SMH.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> It's the internet so why use proper math, right?
> I've "exposed" your English, Math and stupidity. That's a deadly trifecta. And you have the amazing quality of arrogance, that's the worst kind of stupid people.
> SMH.


(quadruple like )


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

*Uber* has been *lowering and raising rates* for over 2 years!

What if your city ( in the lower half for fares) gets a 15% rise???? following a 35 % cut just from last January

What if the *# of drivers out* and *driver hours* _*goes up 50%? *in your city,,,,_

*Surges go down* 50% ? By company policy.

Many of you are possibly then *starved for trips* and _*back where you started *_(or worse). Depending on city.

What if you *raise* fares in *Detroit* 10%? And *50% more drivers* come out in an *already saturated market?*. Impossible drivers are worse off?

C'mon kids *Uber has been raising and lowering fares* in markets for years, just another 4 month (or whatever) cycle..... *calm down*...

The (anxiously anticipated) *driver* *Rapture* may be sadly far off...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## bongy_boy (Jan 14, 2016)

Kalee said:


> *Stockholm syndrome*
> (See Bart McCoy)
> noun, Psychiatry.
> 1.
> an emotional attachment to a captor formed by a hostage as a result of continuous stress, dependence, and a need to cooperate for survival.


Wow that describes being a Uber driver so well, I have recently started calling Uber a charity as we drive just to cover expenses.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I think this is definitely a good increase, at least a bit more fair. Only minimum wage if you solely consider pay per minute minus expenses. We all know the main compensation comes from pay per mile and a $.15/mile increase is welcomed. Min fare and base fare also went up.
> 
> What will be interesting to see is how this affects surge frequency and driver/passenger participation. Those that have too tight of margins are not driving optimally or have too much overhead/dollar earned.


Another one that does not get it, falling for the Uber Kool-Aid


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> *Uber* has been *lowering and raising rates* for over 2 years!
> 
> What if your city ( in the lower half for fares) gets a 15% rise???? following a 35 % cut just from last January
> 
> ...


Surely you can understand how people that are willing to drive for 30¢ per mile are incapable of understanding this logic.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Pittsburgh...really??? Of all places to raise the rates....they pick Pittsburgh.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Pittsburgh...really??? Of all places to raise the rates....they pick Pittsburgh.


I think this is because, much like San Francisco, Uber has brick & mortar facilities in Pittsburgh.
I think they keep the rates a little higher in these 2 cities so their buildings don't get egged by unhappy drivers.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I should get some people to rally at the Atlanta office. And of course I would get a local news station involved.


----------



## UberVolt (Feb 25, 2016)

Did they give any indication as to why they did this?


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

UberVolt said:


> Did they give any indication as to why they did this?


*Thank you Mr. Ubervolt.
Finally someone with a responsible question to break this log jam.

While the majority of North America is wrestling with significant rate decreases; why the increase, why 10%, was that 10% applied to base rate, time & distance, why did it take effect immediately, what criteria was used in selecting the city and also the amount of the increase.
These types of moves by Uber leaves me uneasy as it does not appear to follow their previous behaviour which was more of a slashing of rates, cuts to drivers end and burn pax and drivers alike wherever possible.*


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd be willing to bet that Uber City Manager's annual bonus is based on how much profit margin they add to the bottom line ... as such most are in it to protect their own bonus with the proverbial "screw the drivers ... they love driving ... so they don't need a raise"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Whoa hot damn 10%!!! Everybody in Pittsburgh are going to be rich!!! Rich I tell ya!!!


 Great supplemental income



frndthDuvel said:


> Huh?


 It allows me to actually take some standard fares instead of remaining logged off for surge.



ORT said:


> Another one that does not get it, falling for the Uber Kool-Aid


 My dollar per hour has been great recently with average surges between 2.8-4.9x. Driving well over $1/mile earned and driving less miles than other Pittsburgh drivers.



Reversoul said:


> Pittsburgh...really??? Of all places to raise the rates....they pick Pittsburgh.


 Not sure how the entire market looks now, but $1.05/mile is at least more decent. I felt fine at $1.20/mile. Like someone said we do also have a brick and mortar location for corporate here as well as a support center.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I think this is definitely a good increase, at least a bit more fair. Only minimum wage if you solely consider pay per minute minus expenses. We all know the main compensation comes from pay per mile and a $.15/mile increase is welcomed. Min fare and base fare also went up.
> 
> What will be interesting to see is how this affects surge frequency and driver/passenger participation. Those that have too tight of margins are not driving optimally or have too much overhead/dollar earned.


Don't be surprised if they raise the SRF/booking fee on you sometime in the future now that the base and minimum fares have risen.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Don't be surprised if they raise the SRF/booking fee on you sometime in the future now that the base and minimum fares have risen.


Very true, when rates were going down at the end of last year Pittsburgh was one of the last to get hit but we did eventually get hit. I'm just glad it went up a bit so I can take some standard fares. Wish I could get that State College rate though lol


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*That 10% increase is actually a 23% decrease from not too long ago. Gimme a break Uber!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Whoa hot damn 10%!!! Everybody in Pittsburgh are going to be rich!!! Rich I tell ya!!!


There is Gold between them bridges!!! Hook up the wagon kids we are heading west!!!


----------



## Dannyyellowcab (Feb 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-announces-rate-increase-effective-march-31st-at-noon.69656/
> *
> Base Fare - $1.30
> Per Minute - $0.15
> ...


They are bleeding drivers like crazy . Probably investors kicked that loser Travis ass. He is real douchbag


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wish the rates were like last year, but oh well.


----------

